# Anyone know anything about Golfrate?



## supercity (May 14, 2008)

Looking up the other morning on my way to the station, I noticed that several properties along Brixton Road, including The Fridge, Iceland, and several others on the other side, have been acquired by a company called Golfrate.

The company has a minimalist website at www.golfrate.com 

Does anyone out there know anything else about them? Why are they buying Brixton?


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 14, 2008)

There's another recent thread on the page, about the Fridge. 

I noticed at the weekend they've bought a property on Half Moon Lane in Herne Hill as well.


----------



## ajdown (May 14, 2008)

Seems like they're branching out from Angola - http://www.golfrateangola.com/

http://www.newratings.com/en/main/company_headline.m?&id=900683

"Golfrate has branched out of Angola to buy properties across south and central London; Surrey + south London boroughs - IN 1983, WHILE MOST OF HIS 16-YEAR-OLD contemporaries were lying about their age to buy lager at the corner shop, Asif Aziz was spinning a line to purchase a 1.9m [pounds sterling] property on London's Brompton Road"


http://www.nriinternet.com/NRIentrepreneurs/UK/A_Z/A/Asif_Aziz/index.htm

"NRI Asif Aziz, 39 has invested in London property since the 1980's and has an in depth knowledge and understanding of the London property market. This knowledge, together with his entrepreneurial skills has guided Golfrate to its current standing as one of the fastest growing private property companies in the UK."

http://www.nriinternet.com/NRIentrepreneurs/UK/A_Z/A/Asif_Aziz/index.htm

"His first deal was buying two shops in Deptford High Street but soon his Golfrate investment vehicle was snapping up landmark sites. "

Make of that what you will.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (May 14, 2008)

ajdown said:


> http://www.nriinternet.com/NRIentrepreneurs/UK/A_Z/A/Asif_Aziz/index.htm
> 
> "His first deal was buying two shops in Deptford High Street but soon his Golfrate investment vehicle was snapping up landmark sites. "
> 
> Make of that what you will.


 

maybe The Academy will be next


----------



## jogdi (Jun 25, 2008)

Seems that Golfrate trades as Criterion Capital, in the UK at least.
The latest news is the Asif Aziz gets Trocadero go-ahead story.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2008)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=248709&highlight=golfrate


----------



## Belushi (Jun 25, 2008)

Seem to be buying up property in Streatham as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2008)

Belushi said:


> Seem to be buying up property in Streatham as well.


 

and Herne Hill


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2008)

According to them



> Established in 1991 and based in Wimbledon, we [Golfrate] have a *long and successful association with the property market particularly in South London.* We manage nearly 400 properties with a gross income in excess of £100M per annum.


 
So how come nobody had heard of them until recently?


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 25, 2008)

The Torygraph said:


> Asif Aziz, the property magnate who owns the Trocadero, is being sued for $20m over claims that he defrauded a Lebanese businessman once alleged to be involved with the trade in African "blood diamonds".
> 
> Aziz is accused of illegally ramping the price of Golfrate Africa and Ovlas Trading, two Angolan food manufacturing businesses he sold in 2005, just before he bought the Trocadero



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/money/main.jhtml?xml=/money/2007/12/16/cnaziz116.xml

Hmm... so according to this he's prepared to play a bit dirty when it suits him...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2008)

Found this



> Woolworths has been left with a £1.6m rent demand after a shock decision on an outstanding rent review for its Brixton store. The 45,000 sq ft store on Brixton Road, owned by Golfrate, went to arbitration for a 2004 rent review. The arbitrator, Chris Ray at Harmer Ray Hoffbrand, found that the rent of £250,000 should rise to £896,000 a year.


 

Blimey, that's one hell of a rent increase


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 25, 2008)

Sheesh! Is there any way in the world Brixton Woolies can make a profit with a 900,000 pa rent bill? They'd have to sell a LOT of pick & mix. I smell a rat.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 25, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Sheesh! Is there any way in the world Brixton Woolies can make a profit with a 900,000 pa rent bill? They'd have to sell a LOT of pick & mix. I smell a rat.


 

His name is probably Aziz.  We need to find a picture of the little weasel.




















Except, I've looked and not found one


----------



## Belushi (Jun 25, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Sheesh! Is there any way in the world Brixton Woolies can make a profit with a 900,000 pa rent bill? They'd have to sell a LOT of pick & mix. I smell a rat.



Yup, massive rent rises to drive out unwanted retailers...


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2008)

ajdown said:


> "His first deal was buying two shops in Deptford High Street but soon his Golfrate investment vehicle was snapping up landmark sites. "


"Golfrate investment vehicle". Wah?!


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 25, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> We need to find a picture of the little weasel.



I can't find one either. None of the media reports come with pictures. From the look of his website I'd imagine he likes keeping a low profile.

*rubs chin thoughtfully*


----------



## hipipol (Jun 25, 2008)

*Very interesting*

Seems that RBS are the prime source for funding for these guys, there main contact being this lass: Suzanne Avery MD of Porperty Finace at RBS she took over this role in early 07 and says wonderful things about Criterion on the website..........
Criterion claim on their website  to offer advisory services with regards to advising on investments in property and have a Capital markets group - they are not registered with the FSA so that hardly seems plausible

They look very much like a private equity firm, but if they are advising others to purchase public quoted comapnies, they need to be regiasterd with the FSA

I must dig further......


----------



## rennie (Jun 25, 2008)

Hold on, doesn't the telegraph article make a distinction between Aziz/Criterion and the Lebanese mafiosi who reportedly own Golfrate?


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 25, 2008)

telegraph said:


> Aziz - whose company Criterion Capital is worth £620m



.


----------



## ovaltina (Jun 28, 2008)

I was going through Tooting on the bus yesterday (don't get jealous!) and saw three shops with signs saying "another investment property acquired by Golfrate - more wanted - ring da da da". They were Woolworths, New Look and an internet cafe, all near Tooting Broadway tube. I wonder what Mr Aziz plans to do with south London when he's bought all its high street shops?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jun 28, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> I was going through Tooting on the bus yesterday (don't get jealous!) and saw three shops with signs saying "another investment property acquired by Golfrate - more wanted - ring da da da". They were Woolworths, New Look and an internet cafe, all near Tooting Broadway tube. I wonder what Mr Aziz plans to do with south London when he's bought all its high street shops?



Well if he keeps putting rents up like he did with Woolworths in Brixton, they'll all be shut and probably converted to yuppy flats


----------



## jogdi (Jul 1, 2008)

Looks like the portfolio is growing. One Leicester Square and Coventry House are the latest investments by Asif Aziz


----------



## se5 (Jul 24, 2008)

And walking around central hounslow this morning I noticed several Golfrate signs

This article http://property-week-uat.internalho...oncode=39&storycode=3051220&featurecode=11433 provides a bit of backgroiund information on the company and the man behind it (apologies if this has been cited before - I did a little search and couldnt see any reference to it)


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 25, 2008)

se5 said:


> And walking around central hounslow this morning I noticed several Golfrate signs
> 
> This article http://property-week-uat.internalho...oncode=39&storycode=3051220&featurecode=11433 provides a bit of backgroiund information on the company and the man behind it (apologies if this has been cited before - I did a little search and couldnt see any reference to it)


 

You can't have done much of a search 

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=252377&highlight=golfrate


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 29, 2008)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> His name is probably Aziz.  We need to find a picture of the little weasel.



Your right ,just checked the Criterion Capital website.In "Key People" the rest have pics of themselves with there profile.Except him.


----------



## supercity (Jul 29, 2008)

Slightly off-topic, but there's a lot about Woolies here.

I've heard on the grapevine that Woolies in Clapham is shutting to be turned into a Waitrose.


----------



## brixtongirl78 (Jul 29, 2008)

Lucky Clapham, I hope they do the same thing in Brixton, and put Sainsbury's out of business.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 29, 2008)

no way, woolies is useful. waitrose can fuck off - that'd put a lot of local shops out of business


----------



## supercity (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's the proof - from the horse's mouth

Waitrose press release

Aha, my mistake - it's really Clapham Junction!!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Jul 30, 2008)

Spotted some Golfrate signs up in Walworth this week as well.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 30, 2008)

Gramsci said:


> Your right ,just checked the Criterion Capital website.In "Key People" the rest have pics of themselves with there profile.Except him.


 


Bit of a dark horse then


----------



## brixtongirl78 (Aug 2, 2008)

"Woolworths has been left with a £1.6m rent demand after a shock decision on an outstanding rent review for its Brixton store. The 45,000 sq ft store on Brixton Road, owned by Golfrate, went to arbitration for a 2004 rent review. The arbitrator, Chris Ray at Harmer Ray Hoffbrand, found that the rent of £250,000 should rise to £896,000 a year. "

Woolworths have their work cut out if the intend to stay in Brixton.  I think Golfrate is trying to oust them big time.  So he must have a reason for this.  The rumour about Primark or Waitrose coming to Brixton has got to be true


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 2, 2008)

i love woolies, i reckon it's an ace shop, you can buy anything from a can opener to solar powered garden lights in there. and its cheap - a waitrose is hardly the shop for people on low incomes. it would be a real shame to see woolies go. if it was replaced by a big supermarket there is absolutely no doubt it would be a disaster for local businesses.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2008)

Crispy said:


> no way, woolies is useful. waitrose can fuck off - that'd put a lot of local shops out of business



As I cycle around London a lot i have the occasional pleasure of using Waitrose "the posh peoples Tesco".Theres a real upmarket one off Belgrave sq.Its full of well preserved Ladies of a "certain age".Sometimes accompanied by the phillipino maid-who pushes the supermarket trolley.I wouldnt say no.

The other one is in the now revamped Brunswick centre near Russel sq.Whilst it has some chavs from the estates its still suitably refined for the discerning shopper.Alos handy for me as its by the Renoir cinema.

If Waitrose came to Brixton i think M&S would be more worried.Waitrose concentrate on food but the prices are similar.By the way some things at Waitrose are an ok price-coffee and tea bags.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 4, 2008)

but dont you think another supermarket - a large one if it was where woolies is - would be death of many local food shops, including many in the market? at the moment, sainsburys is pretty small and tesco is just out of the centre, so a lot of people use the market etc. but if a really big supermarket moved into the high steet they have the ability to offer a much wider range of stuff than in sainsburys or iceland. i just think it's a little worrying - you can see the council's long term plan to encourage more big retail chains in...


----------



## brixtongirl78 (Aug 4, 2008)

Waitrose has already bought three Woolworths sites around London. I don't think Golfrate will care either way if they can afford the rent or not.  Woolworths is struggling anyway and the credit crunch does not help.

And then look at how Brixton has changed over the years.  Majority of local residents probably won't shop there, but then I know at least three other people who live in Brixton that have properties worth more than a million pounds. There is quite a number of people in Brixton who will shop there that are city based workers that pass through or live in the area.  So the market is definatly there for them.  But yes, they will be in direct competition with M&S.

Does anyone know what M&S make in a week?  I would assume they own the property their store is on.  I know Iceland is on Golfrate land but don't know how much their rent is, but they do take £250 a week.  Sainsburys makes £140 a week and pay £18 a month rent.


----------



## hipipol (Aug 4, 2008)

7 "acquired by Golfrate" signs on Rye lane in Peckham now, all appeared in the last couple of weeks


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 4, 2008)

brixtongirl78 said:


> Does anyone know what M&S make in a week?  I would assume they own the property their store is on.  I know Iceland is on Golfrate land but don't know how much their rent is, but they do take £250 a week.  Sainsburys makes £140 a week and pay £18 a month rent.


i assume there's supposed to be a 'k' or three noughts after those figures.... 

how do you know anyway?


----------



## brixtongirl78 (Aug 6, 2008)

yeah its in k's 

I keep my ears open around Brixton to find out more.  I think it would be intresting to know how much other retailers pay per sqaure compared to Woolies.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 6, 2008)

people like golfrate have a vested interest in increasing retail rents in brixton - which favours large chains and fucks off local businesses. look at the shops like  Robbills which used to be where sainsburys/footlocker are now - how could they ever compete?


----------



## Bob (Aug 6, 2008)

Brixton Hatter said:


> people like golfrate have a vested interest in increasing retail rents in brixton - which favours large chains and fucks off local businesses. look at the shops like  Robbills which used to be where sainsburys/footlocker are now - how could they ever compete?



I'm not sure that actually makes sense. There's no particular reason that a large chain can pay more rent - unless they sell more stuff. And that really comes down to how good they are at their business. There are plenty of smal businesses locally which are doing very well - the Wing Tai, the Portuguese butchers, the Portuguese deli and lots of the cafes would spring to mind as obvious examples.


----------



## zuszsa (Aug 6, 2008)

The Brixton woolies site isn't suitable for a large supermarket - no parking.  A Primark, now thats a different kettle of fish.......


----------



## Bob (Aug 6, 2008)

zuszsa said:


> The Brixton woolies site isn't suitable for a large supermarket - no parking.  A Primark, now thats a different kettle of fish.......



I normally love Woolies. But when I went on Saturday their DVD collection was dire - it was at a level where I began to suspect they were having a closing sale. 

I genuinely hope it survives - it's usually such a useful shop.


----------



## Dan U (Aug 6, 2008)

Bob said:


> I'm not sure that actually makes sense. There's no particular reason that a large chain can pay more rent - unless they sell more stuff. And that really comes down to how good they are at their business. There are plenty of smal businesses locally which are doing very well - the Wing Tai, the Portuguese butchers, the Portuguese deli and lots of the cafes would spring to mind as obvious examples.



in large units like where Sainsburys and Footlocker are i'd disagree.

They have the buying power to work on skinnier margins for starters.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 6, 2008)

Bob said:


> I'm not sure that actually makes sense. There's no particular reason that a large chain can pay more rent - unless they sell more stuff. And that really comes down to how good they are at their business. There are plenty of smal businesses locally which are doing very well - the Wing Tai, the Portuguese butchers, the Portuguese deli and lots of the cafes would spring to mind as obvious examples.


true. But i bet the rents went up when they redeveloped that bit of the high street. the question is - do we want a clone town of big retail chains with little or no diversity of local businesses? and if a large supermarket moved in, who's to say that Wing Tai et al wouldn't suffer? unless there's some of protection, i reckon in 10 years time that central brixton could be indistinguishable from any other high street in the uk.


----------



## brixtongirl78 (Aug 6, 2008)

I thought everyone was aware that this was the direction Brixton was always heading since they announced shutting down the market in front of the old Kwik Save.  This was to build a new shopping mall integrated into the car park. Or was this just a rumour?


----------



## Etymologist (Aug 7, 2008)

RubyToogood said:


> Spotted some Golfrate signs up in Walworth this week as well.



Yeah, there's one above Somerfield on Walworth road.


----------



## jimmyay (Aug 11, 2008)

made a lot of his money in Angola 20-30 years ago. has other backers behind him. "import/export". draw your own conclusions.


----------



## Bob (Aug 13, 2008)

Brixton Hatter said:


> true. But i bet the rents went up when they redeveloped that bit of the high street. the question is - do we want a clone town of big retail chains with little or no diversity of local businesses? and if a large supermarket moved in, who's to say that Wing Tai et al wouldn't suffer? unless there's some of protection, i reckon in 10 years time that central brixton could be indistinguishable from any other high street in the uk.



I agree with almost all of that.

 But it seems to me that the places really in trouble are the market stalls. And the council is not exactly seeming sympathetic to them at the moment.

I wonder if some of the bigger retail chains might provide some footfall that then goes into the market. Especially if they're not competitive (particularly not food).


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2008)

brixtongirl78 said:


> Waitrose has already bought three Woolworths sites around London. I don't think Golfrate will care either way if they can afford the rent or not.  Woolworths is struggling anyway and the credit crunch does not help.
> 
> And then look at how Brixton has changed over the years.  Majority of local residents probably won't shop there, but then I know at least three other people who live in Brixton that have properties worth more than a million pounds. There is quite a number of people in Brixton who will shop there that are city based workers that pass through or live in the area.  So the market is definatly there for them.  But yes, they will be in direct competition with M&S.



If Waitrose took over Woolies and stayed open late it would catch those passing through going home from work.M and S and Sainsburys are buzy at that time for the same reason.Ive found its easier to shop at Iceland early evening for that reason.

 So I think ur correct on the demographic that use those food shops.They would use M and S ,Sainsburys or Waitrose but wouldnt be seen dead in Iceland or Pondstretcher.

 I believe M and S own there store.It has been used by M and S since it was built.Its one of the original stores in Brixton.

 To br frank I think Woolies is now crap.It used to be good before they messed it about a few years ago.Id rather use Argos.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2008)

Bob said:


> I wonder if some of the bigger retail chains might provide some footfall that then goes into the market. Especially if they're not competitive (particularly not food).



This was mentioned by some residents at the "Future Brixton" consultations.Currys used to have a shop in Electric Avenue for example.

I think if the Market could stay open later it would help.But I dont know if people living nearby would like that.I know the people running the new pizza place would like it to stay open later.


----------



## SecondRate (Mar 11, 2010)

To resurrect this old thread... how's Golfrate getting on in Brixton and Peckham?  It's been blighting Colliers Wood for ages with its ownership of the ugliest building in London, The Tower, which is now derelict and covered in green netting to stop bits falling off.  The company seems suddenly less keen to plaster its acquisitions with advertisements for itself, probably because it's realised that attaching its name to festering wrecks is not such good PR.  If you have any examples of this behaviour, please notify them via the Golfratewatch page.  Thank you.


----------



## getonit (Mar 26, 2010)

Golfrate "manage" the two blocks in Rushcroft Road that were evicted last March. After the eviction those Camelot idiots were there for a while, and now there's a whole load of rude and incompetent builders there turning them in luxury flats. Gotta love em....


----------



## Rushy (Nov 29, 2011)

I heard that they now own Bradys.


----------



## SecondRate (Nov 29, 2011)

A film has been made about Golfrate and the Tower in Colliers Wood, which is going to be released on Friday!

http://vimeo.com/31743423


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 29, 2011)

Rushy said:


> I heard that they now own Bradys.


Ah FFS (sad smilie)


----------



## Errol's son (Dec 25, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Ah FFS (sad smilie)


http://angola.usembassy.gov/consmess1112012.html

I don't check into this site much but Golfrate etc have been causing some confusao in Luanda this year...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Dec 29, 2011)

Errol's son said:


> http://angola.usembassy.gov/consmess1112012.html
> 
> I don't check into this site much but Golfrate etc have been causing some confusao in Luanda this year...


Hmmm, so property in Brixton is funding Hezbollah?!


----------



## Errol's son (Jan 3, 2012)

It would appear so. Dos Santos' cousin Nando, Angola's Vice President, was prevented from landing in New York due to the country's links to these three companies. Nando headed off to London instead.

http://makaangola.org/2011/12/dos-santos-ignora-vice-presidente-nando/


----------



## tallulahj (Dec 5, 2012)

Still around...

http://www.thisislocallondon.co.uk/...doza_and_Golfrate_property_companies/?ref=rss


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2013)

Thread bumped on the terrible news that the Grosvenor has been sold to Golfrate:
http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumours-and-general-chat-april-2013.308399/page-6


----------



## smiler747 (Apr 11, 2013)

It will be a loss to old school Brixton if the Grosvenor goes. I will miss it. One possible silver lining is that the news has leaked early in a process that will likely see the construction of another block of "luxury apartments". This gives those that are interested the opportunity to engage with the planning authorities, the new owners and the council to ensure that, at the very least, provision is made for affordable housing.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 11, 2013)

Oh no! Bugger.


----------



## clandestino (Apr 11, 2013)

Maybe the title of this thread could be changed to reflect the news. This is terrible news.


----------



## stuff_it (Apr 11, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Seem to be buying up property in Streatham as well.


Please let him own an 'all your base' t-shirt.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 11, 2013)

editor said:


> Thread bumped on the terrible news that the Grosvenor has been sold to Golfrate:
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/brixton-news-rumours-and-general-chat-april-2013.308399/page-6


Bollocks, that is a disgrace, the property parasites and their lackeys won't be happy until the whole manor is turned into a dormitory for corporate drones who only socialise in sanctioned enclaves priced to keep out the hoi polloi and equipped with ID scanners for good measure


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Apr 17, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Please let him own an 'all your base' t-shirt.


they bought 8 pubs/bars from punch taverns and a few others in the area too on top.
can now confirm they do appear to belong to the shower of shit fraternity.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Apr 17, 2013)

(((Grosvenor)))


----------



## RubyToogood (May 4, 2013)

.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 7, 2013)

Golfrate have apparently now also bought the Windmill.


----------



## colacubes (May 7, 2013)

Jesus


----------



## editor (May 7, 2013)

This can't be true can it? Please nooooooo.


----------



## Rushy (May 7, 2013)

http://transpont.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/south-london-pub-news-good-and-bad.html



> 'Hundreds of residents in the London Borough of Lewisham are fighting to restore a popular gay pub. The Two8Six venue, on Lewisham High Street, was recently shut after the offshore property firm, Mendoza Limited and their management company *Golfrate Limited, forced the closure of the pub by sending in bailiffs and changing the locks.* At an LGBT community meeting last week, Stephen Thompson, the former licensee of Two8Six, said: “[Golfrate] are claiming that they took this action because I owed them rent when in reality it was because I refused to surrender the upper floors of the building and evict my staff from their homes... This pub has been closed, not because it isn’t profitable, but because an offshore property developer with no connection or concern for Lewisham, wants to make money out of the land value of the pub and *placed unreasonable demands on my business including raising the rent from £38k to £60k.*”'


----------



## Belushi (May 7, 2013)

FFS


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 7, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> Golfrate have apparently now also bought the Windmill.


bloody hell


Even though the ownership of these pubs (Windmill, Grosvenor) may have have changed, do the new owners still have to honour any existing lease?


----------



## Rushy (May 7, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> bloody hell
> 
> 
> Even though the ownership of these pubs (Windmill, Grosvenor) may have have changed, do the new owners still have to honour any existing lease?


Yes - but see above re: Two8Six and rent reviews. Don't know the full story, mind you.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 8, 2013)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> they bought 8 pubs/bars from punch taverns and a few others in the area too on top.
> can now confirm they do appear to belong to the shower of shit fraternity.


Do we know what the other pubs are? I heard they had bought 8 pubs in Brixton.


----------



## RubyToogood (May 8, 2013)

Brixton Hatter said:


> bloody hell
> 
> 
> Even though the ownership of these pubs (Windmill, Grosvenor) may have have changed, do the new owners still have to honour any existing lease?


I think if they want to drive the landlords out of business they have multiple ways of making their lives very difficult and their businesses unprofitable.

Has anyone added this link to the thread yet? I don't think they have: http://angola.usembassy.gov/consmess1112012.html


----------



## Brixton Hatter (May 8, 2013)

RubyToogood said:


> I think if they want to drive the landlords out of business they have multiple ways of making their lives very difficult and their businesses unprofitable.
> 
> Has anyone added this link to the thread yet? I don't think they have: http://angola.usembassy.gov/consmess1112012.html


Yeah it's on the last page - thanks for the reminder though. I'd forgotten about that. The gentrification of Brixton funding Hezzbollah!


----------



## francesd123 (May 16, 2013)

i no him hes nothing but a little ass hole i have one of his pubs hes big big trouble and thinks he can get away with things but not in my eyes i will fight him till the end


----------



## francesd123 (May 16, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Yup, massive rent rises to drive out unwanted retailers...


tell me about it hes trying it on me .but am not going any were am taking him to court his company is worth £610 MILLION POUND so they think they can bully everyone but not me i will fight for my rights


----------



## cuppa tee (May 22, 2013)

francesd123 said:


> tell me about it hes trying it on me .but am not going any were am taking him to court his company is worth £610 MILLION POUND so they think they can bully everyone but not me i will fight for my rights


Would you be willing to share the name of your pub with us ?


----------



## drwaste (Oct 29, 2014)

Golfrate are bad news good news is though Lewisham council are not allowing developers now to change the use of a pub.....

WHY NOT DO A GOOGLE REVIEW OF THEM AT THE LINK BELOW AND PASS IT ON !!!  ALL PUBS ARE IN DANGER HERE FOLKS...


https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=golfrate%20uk&safe=off&lrd=lrd


----------



## drwaste (Oct 29, 2014)

RubyToogood said:


> I think if they want to drive the landlords out of business they have multiple ways of making their lives very difficult and their businesses unprofitable.
> 
> Has anyone added this link to the thread yet? I don't think they have: http://angola.usembassy.gov/consmess1112012.html





i,ve read this link and many others on this firm they are very very dirty.....


----------



## Sirena (Apr 24, 2016)

I saw this post on a local Streetlife site...

"All of the shops opposite Southfields tube including the French deli, the antique shop and the taxi rank have been given 6 months notice to quit (233-243 Wimbledon Park Road). The owner is the notorious Golfrate company (CEO Asif Aziz). Google it and you will see that it owns a vast amount of property across South London and also the Trocadero. They appear to be ruthless landlords.

On this occasion they want to convert the ground floor and basement of the current shops into flats and keep a sliver of space at the front for retail so as to make it easier to comply with building regs. The application to do this is on Wandsworth.gov planning (2016/2108). This is currently on hold because they have not paid a fee but it is only a matter of time before it is considered by the planning committee.   

As a measure of their behaviour  -  they converted the basement of two flats,accessed at the back, after planning permission was refused. They were found out as lots people were seen going in and out, and these are now boarded up (I checked). Are people interested in mounting a petition or some such so we can let Wandsworth know our opposition and/or writing you local Councillor? "


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2016)

Sirena said:


> I saw this post on a local Streetlife site...
> 
> "All of the shops opposite Southfields tube including the French deli, the antique shop and the taxi rank have been given 6 months notice to quit (233-243 Wimbledon Park Road). The owner is the notorious Golfrate company (CEO Asif Aziz). Google it and you will see that it owns a vast amount of property across South London and also the Trocadero. They appear to be ruthless landlords.
> 
> ...


Looking at the first letter on the application file [which tells the applicant to do the job properly by filling in a CIL form and pay the required £80 fee] the tone of Wandsworth council is much more direct and concise than Lambeth's.

You get the impression these days that Lambeth Planning would have apologised for bothering the applicant at all, never mind asking them to pay the legal fee.

Meanwhile I thought that the current law was that offices can be converted into residential - not retail into residential.

In Lambeth we do have a lot of residential units which had been shops, but these are always in marginal locations - two streets which spring to mind are Railton Road and Landor Road.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 26, 2019)

Saw a post in social media today which caused me to seek out this planning application........
18/05230/FUL	 |			  Redevelopment of the site, involving demolition of the existing buildings and erection of 2 blocks ranging from 2 to 7 storeys to provide a mixed-use development containing a Nursery (Use Class D1), Shops (Use Class A1) and Cafe/Restaurants (Use Class A3) at ground floor and part first floor and 22 residential units (Use Class C3) at first to sixth floors, together with the provision of 1 disabled parking space, cycle and refuse storages plus amenity spaces at second floor.				  |																	  3 To 27 Wilcox Road London SW8 2XA
...it proposes demolition of a big chunk of Wilcox Rd, which runs from South Lambeth Rd to Wandworth Rd in Stockwell/Vauxhall notable for the mighty Hot Stuff restaurant and the laundrette in which the movie "my beautiful laundrette" was filmed, to be replaced by two new blocks....social housing content tbc


 I did a search on the applicant, Hamna Wakaf Ltd and it appears they are our old friends Golfrate with a different hat on, a Panama hat in fact
THE HAMNA WAKAF FOUNDATION | ICIJ Offshore Leaks Database
Furthermore the search also turned up a nugget of information on The Grosvenor regarding the legality of the ACV and fall out from the owners disputing that decision.....
End in sight for CAMRA’s hybrid ACV nominations? - Freeths | Legal Specialists for Drinks, Hospitality and Leisure


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Furthermore the search also turned up a nugget of information on The Grosvenor regarding the legality of the ACV and fall out from the owners disputing that decision.....
> End in sight for CAMRA’s hybrid ACV nominations? - Freeths | Legal Specialists for Drinks, Hospitality and Leisure


I'll add that to the Grosvenor thread. Is it me, or does that article read like it is far more biased towards the Goldfrate crew?


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 26, 2019)

editor said:


> Is it me, or does that article read like it is far more biased towards the Goldfrate crew?


I think you are right, they seem down on CAMRA and keen on protecting the owners of property that has been granted an ACV, they even say they are fighting a council to get compensation of £3.5 million on behalf of a pubowner for the inconvenience of an ACV, wouldn't be surprised if that's Lambeth and the pub in question is The Grosvenor. Also dunno how long the lease is on the new pub but I wouldn't bet on it being renewed as the ACV runs out in just over a year.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 31, 2019)

cuppa tee said:


> Saw a post in social media today which caused me to seek out this planning application........
> 18/05230/FUL	 |			  Redevelopment of the site, involving demolition of the existing buildings and erection of 2 blocks ranging from 2 to 7 storeys to provide a mixed-use development containing a Nursery (Use Class D1), Shops (Use Class A1) and Cafe/Restaurants (Use Class A3) at ground floor and part first floor and 22 residential units (Use Class C3) at first to sixth floors, together with the provision of 1 disabled parking space, cycle and refuse storages plus amenity spaces at second floor.				  |																	  3 To 27 Wilcox Road London SW8 2XA
> ...it proposes demolition of a big chunk of Wilcox Rd, which runs from South Lambeth Rd to Wandworth Rd in Stockwell/Vauxhall notable for the mighty Hot Stuff restaurant and the laundrette in which the movie "my beautiful laundrette" was filmed, to be replaced by two new blocks....social housing content tbc
> View attachment 165720
> ...



This site looks to me like it is Council owned. Looked at application but nothing I can see on ownership.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 31, 2019)

cuppa tee 

thanks for this link:

End in sight for CAMRA’s hybrid ACV nominations? - Freeths | Legal Specialists for Drinks, Hospitality and Leisure

Its worth reading the business press every now and again to see how shit capitalism is. 

Here is the voice of the hard pressed property owner/ developer. Given a hard time by combination of Councils and "campaigning groups". Both are inimical to the rights of property owners in there pursuit of hard earned profit.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 2, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> This site looks to me like it is Council owned. Looked at application but nothing I can see on ownership.


Surely if this is where My Beautiful Laundrette was filmed the BFI should be pressing for a listing?


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2020)

They're still at it 










						'Dogfight' looms as landlords start suing restaurants over unpaid rent
					

Industry insiders said the number of rent disputes between commercial property landlords and tenants hit 200 this weekend.




					www.thisismoney.co.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 30, 2020)

editor said:


> They're still at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Its sister property firm, Golfrate, said companies would have to hand over extra fees to split the cost of upfront quarterly payments into less onerous monthly bills. It said a fee of 5 per cent of annual rents would cover 'increased workload and admin



I don't see how they justify that.


----------

